# Betta Checklist



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

so ive decided to get a betta fish this month instead of waiting until may... 
I was wondering if every1 could help me out in making a check list of all the things i need for ma betta.

Thanks.
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the basics are:

Heater the right size for your tank (50W for 10g, 25W for 5g, ect.)
Filter and aquarium sponge for baffle
Soft plants, live or not (or any other deco used for hiding)
Gravel vac to do water changes (& another aquarium sponge to get algae off the tank walls if you get algae)
Water conditioner
Food
Thermometer

...Thats all I can think of right now. xD


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks bettafish15


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your welcome ^^ I'm getting a betta fish tomorrow actually so I had a checklist anyway.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol kool


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are getting a 5G or bigger tank and have any plans to cycle the tank, a water test kit is a good idea. The API master kit is what many of us use; it is more expensive, but it will last you a long time.

For food, your fish will be healthier with pellets than flakes. 

You don't have to have substrate but it's easier to hold plants down with gravel. 

I have a small net as well which is handy for fishing things out of the tank on occasion, like floating leaves or uneaten food.

Happy shopping.


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you canuck fins


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Wakka wakka wow (lol)

I made a detailed one in a sticky, first few posts:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=64078


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you pewpewpew


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Also for betta food, don't buy Hikari Bio Gold pellets, they do not contain enough protein and have been known to cause bloating/constipation. It used to be a popular brand and every pet store sells it, but they changed the recipe and it really isn't good for bettas anymore...
Can't wait to see picks


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

what if they only have hakari? what do i do?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

They usually have more. I use TetraColor pellets and freeze dried bloodworms as a treat. I feed my guy two pellets in the morn, and a single pellet after I come home from school. On Tuesdays, which are his worm days, a B Worm in the morn, pellet after school. Feed freeze dried foods once a week. Good Luck!


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanx


----------

